
Ask HN: How Much Is Oncall Worth to You? - burger_moon
At my current job I&#x27;m in an oncall rotation. Like most companies there is no compensation for this time.<p>I&#x27;ve been interviewing for a new job and some of them say I would not have to do any oncall rotation (I&#x27;ll get that in writing if I accept the job) where as others do have oncall rotations.<p>How much (if anything) would you value not having to participate in oncall rotation?<p>Let&#x27;s say for example your manager said you could be relieved of this duty but you&#x27;d have to take a pay cut. How much of a pay cut would you accept?
======
viraptor
I'm theory, I'd rather find a job which doesn't involve on-call. Unless you
have an easy to explain reason, for some people you may be "that person who
doesn't do on-calls", which may be isolating or badly impact your promotion
opportunities. (doesn't matter it was officially agreed)

In practice, I like the challenge of on-call, so personally I would do it.

------
mattbillenstein
It would depend upon the utilization of on-call and what the scope was - like
if you're responsible for any critical bug in the app, or just keeping the
site alive. And how often things were broken...

I'm more or less on-call all the time for the systems side of things, but I
build boring systems, so I almost never get paged.

